#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  10 Awesome Photoshop Tutorials (32 Issues)  A Must-Have Tutorial

## stubborn001

*10 Awesome Photoshop Tutorials (32 Issues)  A Must-Have Tutorial*


*10 Awesome Photoshop Tutorials (32 Issues)  A Must-Have Tutorial*
 English | 2010 | MP4 | 419MB

 One of the most awesome collection of tutorials I have ever found for Adobe Photoshop. More than 100 tutorials from 10 categories. From Best of the Best to Logo Designs, Web Page Layouts, 3D Objects, Mind Blowing Techniques, Business Cards, Photo Effects, Text Effects, Flame and Smoke, Glow Techniques, Color Correction Techniques and so much more, almost all aspects of great imaging and graphic design is covered, this is a must-have for Adobe Photoshop users.



```
http://filepost.com/files/7f1ccf38/10Awesome.part1.rar
http://filepost.com/files/3a9f494c/10Awesome.part2.rar
```







  Similar Threads: Digital Tutors - The Evolving Features of Photoshop CC Photoshop Tutorial - Cosmetic Techniques with Guy Gowan Infiniteskills - Mastering Adobe Photoshop Photoshop Tutorials How to cast image at a particular angle in PhotoShop

----------


## madelinekim

Photoshop  tutorials are helpful to designers or many other people to learn whole  photoshop effectively. Photoshop is mainly designed for image editing  and logo designing purpose, you can show your creativity on images using its amazing tools and features. Online training of photoshop is always beneficial for you to gain knowledge about any technology.

----------


## madelinekim

Photoshop  tutorials are helpful to designers or many other people to learn whole  photoshop effectively. Photoshop is mainly designed for image editing  and logo designing purpose, you can show your creativity on images using its amazing tools and features. Online training of photoshop is always beneficial for you to gain knowledge about any technology.

----------

